# Show us your Beard!



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

So I thought...why not? Lets see you Bearded Shooters!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I will post a photo in a couple of years, when I actually can grow some facial hair.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Ok, why not. God I love cigars!

View attachment 60524


And one selfie.

View attachment 60526


Edit: You can guess what I'm wearing. First letter "L" and last letter is "X"

View attachment 60527


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Ok, why not. God I love cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LATEX


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Reznik Krkovicka said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, why not. God I love cigars!
> ...


Pretty close, linatex


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's One Huge Piece Of Linatex!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

ryguy27 said:


> That's One Huge Piece Of Linatex!


And it is all mine


----------

